#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Interview re Phuket Surfing Contest 2008

## dirtydog

*Interview re Phuket Surfing Contest 2008* 
This interview is with Wanlop Nadon, Organizer of the 8th Phuket Surfing Contest, and Steve Martin, Chief Judge at the Contest, which was held at Kata Yai Beach from Friday 5th to Sunday 7th September, co-organized with Karon Municipality, Kata Karon Hotel Association & local surf clubs. 

There were about 150 competitors in 5 divisions participating despite heavy rain, strong winds, & messy waves.

----------

